# Shadow Ridge Enclaves vs Villages



## Carlsbadguy (Nov 27, 2018)

Thinking of a visiting Palm Desert for a few nights next month in either a studio or 1 bedroom unit.  There will only be 2 of us. I was wondering the differences in room configurations at Shadow Ridge and which would people recommend?

Also, have an option for a studio at Desert Springs Villas 1 and studio or 1 bedroom at Desert Springs Villas 2.  Recently stayed at Desert Villas 2 so was thinking of trying a different place.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 27, 2018)

We were at the Enclaves this year. A little more “modernistic”, but smaller area to the unit. The studio portion of our unit didn’t have a patio/balcony, which would be a big minus for us if staying in a studio unit. The one bedroom side was fine except for the “sliding” door wall between the master bedroom and living area. If someone wants to get up early to watch the news but the other wants to sleep in, this configuration really sucks IMHO. There’s little you can do to shut out the volume between the living area and the bedroom. Our patio was small with only two chair and what amounted to an end table, so eating on the patio/balcony really wasn’t going to happen. Most units seemed to be situated around the pool, which was nice if you enjoy a pool view. Grills seemed convenient to most units as well.

Overall we preferred our unit at DSV II to the Enclaves. However, if it was just the two of us and all we wanted was a 1 bedroom I could live with the Enclaves. We were there with another couple and I fo7 d the Enclaves 2 bedroom a little to confining and absolutely hated the sliding door wall between the master bedroom and living area. With 4 people I’d never consider the Enclaves as a first choice again.


----------



## DanaTom (Nov 30, 2018)

We have only stayed at the Desert Springs Villas I and Shadow Ridge Villas, so I don't have first hand knowledge of Desert Springs Villas II or Shadow Ridge Enclaves.       

My experience is that the DS II units are huge...  big balconies and large kitchen/living room in the Master portion.    The Studio (lock off portion) is rather large also, two queen beds and nice size balcony.  The studio has mini fridge, micro and coffee maker as I recall.   The two are separated by a Entry way into the two units and separate entrances into each portion.    (great for the feeling of separate space, but probably not such a good feeling if having young toddlers).   Also note that DS I gives you facility use access to the JW Marriott next door/across the golf fairways and no or limited charge for weekdays (weekends there is a charge).    We have enjoyed our stays there.  

Shadow Ridge Villas are pretty traditional lock offs with both the Master and studio sides having separate balconies.   They are decent sized with studio having small fridge, micro and coffee maker.   They have separate entrances and a lock-off door between them.    We prefer the pool arrangements at the Shadow Ridge Villas over the DS I location, with the exception of DS I having JW Marriott facility access.   I will note that the golf course at Shadow Ridge is a better track and is home to a Marriott Golf training facility (I think there are only a few).     We find the facilities at Shadow Ridge to be very nice, quiet and comfortable.    (it is also noted that Mr Marriott himself stays here and refers to it as the Jewel in the Desert).    

>>>comments we've heard from others about DS Villas II is that they are a little smaller units, and The Enclave is even smaller (although some like their use of space layout).

Good luck, whatever you choose, I think you will have an enjoyable time.


----------



## jd2601 (Nov 30, 2018)

If you reserve a one bedroom at Shadow Ridge Enclaves we are not fans of the sliding wall.  I do not feel this is a true one bedroom with this accordion style wall there is no privacy and unit feels much smaller then a typical one bedroom.  

Resort facilities are very nice at Shadow Ridge and we prefer over Desert Springs, with the exception of having JW close and DS 1 able to use facilities at JW Monday through Friday.


----------



## davidvel (Nov 30, 2018)

We've  owned at Shadow Ridge for over a decade. Enclaves would be my last choice of the 4 by far.


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 30, 2018)

DanaTom said:


> We have only stayed at the Desert Springs Villas I and Shadow Ridge Villas, so I don't have first hand knowledge of Desert Springs Villas II or Shadow Ridge Enclaves.
> 
> My experience is that the DS II units are huge...  big balconies and large kitchen/living room in the Master portion.    The Studio (lock off portion) is rather large also, two queen beds and nice size balcony.  The studio has mini fridge, micro and coffee maker as I recall.   The two are separated by a Entry way into the two units and separate entrances into each portion.    (great for the feeling of separate space, but probably not such a good feeling if having young toddlers).   Also note that DS I gives you facility use access to the JW Marriott next door/across the golf fairways and no or limited charge for weekdays (weekends there is a charge).    We have enjoyed our stays there.


You meant DSV I is huge... not DSV II.  I understand that DSV I has the largest villas in the MVC system.  We also like DSV II, 1BR portion is very nice but it has a tiny studio.


----------



## jlp879 (Nov 30, 2018)

I would think if you've visited DSVII last time, you might want to try out the Shadow Ridge complex.

On the Villages side, you will get a traditional Marriott studio, but the Enclaves side has a couple of choices.  They have a deluxe studio, which is also known as a "smaller one bedroom".  In II, this is considered a one bedroom.  It is the only Enclaves room configuration I haven't yet stayed in.  As far as I can tell, it does not have the sliding wall, but an actual door into the bedroom.  It looks a lot roomier than a traditional Marriott studio.  I would try for this room type.

As others have mentioned, the traditional lock off/ studio on the Enclaves side has no balcony, thus making it avoidable for me.

But since your stay is only for a few nights, I think you'd be fine in any room.  If you stay at the Shadow Ridge complex, make sure to explore in the whole thing.  It is huge and each area has a different feel.  Each pool area is also unique.  I have stayed in all the MVCs in Palm Desert area and you can't go wrong with any of them.  However, my family returns time and time again to Shadow Ridge because one pool area has a pool slide and that is the deciding factor for us!

Note:  In DanaTom's description in post #3, read DSVI for II.



 


Living room and kitchenette area of the Enclaves deluxe studio/smaller one bedroom


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Dec 1, 2018)

Maybe I missed it, but no one recommended DSV1.  I understand that the refurb is done and all the DSV1 efficiencies now have two queen sized beds.  If you are able to reserve an efficiency on the ends of the buildings, they have a view of the golf course.  But - - unfortunately - - if you reserve an efficiency at DSV1 and get an interior unit, your lanai/patio overlooks the parking lot IIRC.  But the efficiencies are pretty roomy.  The one bedrooms are also very very nice and will have a golf course view.


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 1, 2018)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Maybe I missed it, but no one recommended DSV1.  I understand that the refurb is done and all the DSV1 efficiencies now have two queen sized beds.  If you are able to reserve an efficiency on the ends of the buildings, they have a view of the golf course.  But - - unfortunately - - if you reserve an efficiency at DSV1 and get an interior unit, your lanai/patio overlooks the parking lot IIRC.  But the efficiencies are pretty roomy.  The one bedrooms are also very very nice and will have a golf course view.


The studio of DSV I has both a walk in shower and a separate bathtub.  It is very spacious.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Dec 2, 2018)

I wound up booking a studio at Desert Springs 1 for 3 nights starting this Monday.  I asked for an end unit.


----------

